# Mansfield General Hospital, Mansfield, Nottinghamshire - May 2013



## theoccipital (May 13, 2013)

Big thanks to Sixxfingers for the headups on this place...

Mansfield General Hospital has been closed since 1992. The site is owned by a gentleman names Mumtaz Adam who has been supposedly developing it into luxury flats. This was back in the late noughties and Mr Adams has been delaying development on what the locals refer to as "an eyesore". His most recent application for planning permission was for a pharmacy on part of the site but this was back in February and was rejected. 

This building is now in a lovely state of decay and some sections are water damaged which has led to collapsed ceilings and floors. The Victorian section of the hospital is in the worst state of rot but has less vandalism. Many veterans have documented this place but it is nice to compare the state of the place over time. We had heard rumours of a security guard who lives opposite the entrance of the hospital. He must of been asleep or it was down to our cat-like ninja climbing skills that kepts us out of harms reach...

It was a cracking morning and the light was looking sweet. We must of spent a good 3 hours mooching in and around the buildings and soaking in the decay. We didn't come across the Morgue but it appears that some sections have been recently closed off and it seemed impossible to work around to find an alternative route. A lot of the original features have been removed or have been destroyed but it appears that part of the site is listed or should be. We found a wall that looked VERY old and randomly placed between some modern additions to the hospital. We did bump into 2 explorers from Nottingham but we crept around the place and let them make all the noise and act as a distraction. But we got out of the place without a hitch - just dirty clothes and a bit of a sweat on!

Mr Adams is going to have to spend a lot of money putting things right but it appears he is not being as proactive as the locals would like...anyway on with the show, I hope you like my take on the place 







































































































































































Thank you for taking a look, there are still 19 more in the set...:laugh


----------



## theoccipital (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 13, 2013)

Great photos and report guys, nicely done  me and some others are planning to go back at some stage.

Did you find the morgue? It's not that obvious!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2013)

Thats got to be peelie paint & decay at its best.


----------



## demon-pap (May 14, 2013)

great report and this is a cracking place, ive done it many times and still want revisit!!!!!!! LOL at the "theatre in use sign" i put that back together in that very position the last time i visited haha.  shame you didnt find the morgue, they are a bit awkward to find and IIRC the secca dude has boarded it all up the last time we went.


----------



## theoccipital (May 14, 2013)

Yes demon-pap there was definate signs of someone shutting bits off. Its a nice little 'splore and I seem to have a thing about Hospitals (is this because my mother is/was a nurse????)


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 14, 2013)

Wonder what happened to the chair on the roof? I have the exact picture , but I have a chair sunbathing on the roof in mine, lol
Did you just think you were getting somewhere, and then find you were confronted with nailed shut doors and have to go back on yourself? 
Love this place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## theoccipital (May 14, 2013)

we had to climb through windows and over roofs to get to the sealed wards and it was VERY frustrating sometimes as we had no map! I'd like to go back as I missed loads of stuff - im a bit trigger happy at times!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 14, 2013)

Great set...


----------

